# Foto Fest 2016 Mk. VI



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff. Judging by the weather in that last shot, of the Trojan, you must have been in Macclesfield !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice ones Jeff. Judging by the weather in that last shot, of the Trojan, you must have been in Macclesfield !


Clearly I was pining for a wonderful English summer's day.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2016)

What, in Macclesfield ?!!!
*NO *chance !!
Summer does _not_ exist in Macc, it's damp and dreary most of the year, which is why it was once the end of the Silk Road from Asia, the center of the European silk industry. But we do get some summer, normally between 10.00hrs and 11.15 hrs on July 2nd, and then again, between 15.00 hrs and 18.00 hrs on September 8th .............


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)

So.. it means that the summer there is the nicest day of year . You are lucky people because you have this twice , here it is once only.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2016)

Ah, but I'm sure yours lasts longer than just a couple of hours, on two days per year, my friend !


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, you are right, Pal. It lasts all day long.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2016)

Here we have 9 months of winter and 3 months of bad skiing.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2016)

and a couple of months of a salmon spawning,,


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2016)

I want one !


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2016)

I'll chip in half Terry.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2016)

Good one...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 18, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice selection Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2016)

Agree.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice selection Jeff.


Thanks terry et al. The plan has been to post a picture of each aircraft I photographed this year at air shows. I am working on Thunder Over Michigan right now and it was the last show I attended this year. Once done I will post random shots throughout the winter hoping I have enough selection to get me through till next air show season, which right now is looking like will include a trip to Oshkosh.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 22, 2016)

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2016)

The 'Chippy' looks good with the polished, bare metal fuselage.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks guys. This was a new airframe for me so doubly excited when she showed up.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2016)

Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 28, 2016)

Ditto.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice man...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Mustangs are cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice, and I love the Mustang shots.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff, especially that fairly rare model B-25.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2016)

Beauties.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2016)

I like that !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2016)

Airframes said:


> I like that !


I post them so you hopefully like them!

Thanks everyone.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2016)

Cracking shot f the MiG, and the B-17s not bad either.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice one.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2016)

Like it !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2016)

Sweet looking Mustang!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2016)

Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Dec 13, 2016)

Jeff that might shot is amazing, though not sure why Wojtek likes it so much


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2016)

Great Mustang shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2016)

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff, and I see the Raptor has it's own HUD comforter - ah, bless !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice ones Jeff, and I see the Raptor has it's own HUD comforter - ah, bless !


I thought it was a tea cozy!

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 25, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2016)

Awesome shot Jeff. No second chances there..!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 26, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2016)

.... panchito .... doesn't that belong in a _bacon _thread?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 28, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2016)

For sure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2016)

Like it!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2016)

Cool..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 31, 2016)

Probably the highlight of 2016 for me was the "rebranding" of the CWH Lancaster to Lady Orchid. I know they sell her as the Mynarski Memorial Lancaster but I wish they would re-do her every couple of years to represent any one of many Canadian Lancasters or Canadian crewed Lancs.

Anyhow, 2016 has been both bitter and sweet for me. Plenty of personal losses of friends, many of them younger than myself. I thnak God every day for those people in my life and I will keep them all alive through my memories.

2017 has to be better. From an airshow point of view, only 204 more sleeps until I leave for Oshkosh. I will continue to post my pictures for you all to enjoy. I get far more out of this board than I put in and I thank each and every one of you.

All the best in 2017 and who knows when we may bump into each other.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2017)

Very cool shot Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice ones Jeff, and maybe they are going to re-mark the Lanc every few year, as the BBMF does.


----------

